# Transporting Trikes.



## Cullin (29 Jan 2009)

It may be interesting to have some photos of the different ways we transport our Trike around.
Of course we know they can be ridden, but folks do transport them at times.
We built the trailer about 3 weeks before we went to France. It started of to carry 2 trikes and 2 bikes, but when we got the ICE Q's, it had to be modified... Does look a bit like a roadside cafe (we can make tea in it)


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2009)

Mine fills up my car - I just take the seat off and it fits in OK (Audi A6 estate).

I have transported it on the train but it's mega hassle and something I avoid if I can.


----------



## Riding in Circles (29 Jan 2009)

I have a trike roof mount that adjusts to the size of different trikes.


----------



## byegad (29 Jan 2009)

My QNT goes unfolded into my Scenic backwards with two of the rear seats removed and the other 'up'. The Ketttwiesel will go in front first with only the middle seat removed and the other two rear seats 'up'.

In both cases there is room for a folding bike and camping gear or luggage for a week.


----------



## Mr Magoo (29 Jan 2009)

When I need to attend a cycling event in the sticks 
I simply pick up the phone and ring "Parker" .
He is a lovely chap very very polite and always wears a uniform , works for my best friend "Lady Penelope" . 
He pops my trike in the back of the pink roller in less than 30 seconds and away we go !
So much easier and rather fuss free don't you think ?


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jan 2009)

Mr Magoo said:


> When I need to attend a cycling event in the sticks
> I simply pick up the phone and ring "Parker" .
> He is a lovely chap very very polite and always wears a uniform , works for my best friend "Lady Penelope" .
> He pops my trike in the back of the pink roller in less than 30 seconds and away we go !
> So much easier and rather fuss free don't you think ?



I think I would have a problem with the "pinkness" of this answer!


----------



## carolhague (30 Jan 2009)

We, rather boringly, have a van to transport our trikes in at the moment.

Before we got it though, we'd arranged to take our Greenspeed tandem to a trike event in Cambridgeshire, organised by the now-defunct Recumbent UK magazine. We lived in Somerset at the time.

We called the train company, explained the situation and were told we could take the tandem on the train, no problem. However, when the train arrived the guard flatly refused to have the tandem in his van, so we rang the organisers and one of them drove down, picked us up and strapped the tandem to the roof of his Renault Espace. We got some very strange looks on the motorway 

Carol


----------



## Arch (30 Jan 2009)

Not my car, but my trike inside. Get a big old Citroen CX estate car, put the back seats down, and wheel it in (still room for an upright beside it, and a boat on the roof!)






In France last summer, we got two trikes in a Scenic - well, one in, and one on a slightly adapted towbar rack (it had an extra channel welded on for the wheel width)


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jan 2009)

*waves* Hi Carol, been a while since I bought some Stelvios from you!


----------



## squeaker (31 Jan 2009)

With a Peugeot 205:

2 trikes: ICE 'S' (seat and rear wheel removed) on the roof using just the rear roof bar and a strap through the front wheels and car interior (maybe not such a good idea in the rain!) + ICE 'T' (with rear wheel, seat and rack removed) folded up on the folded back seat.

1 trike: ICE 'T' as above

1 trike: ICE 'S' with rear wheel sitting on the reclined front seat (need to remove the rear seat backs for this to work)

Sorted


----------



## carolhague (1 Feb 2009)

BentMikey said:


> *waves* Hi Carol, been a while since I bought some Stelvios from you!



*waves back*

Hopefully that means they've lasted well 

We haven't been to many races lately - hoping to get to Curborough and Darley Moor this year at least...


----------



## LeeW (3 Feb 2009)




----------



## Night Train (3 Feb 2009)

LeeW said:


>


Nice.
I hope you pay carefull attention to height reatrictions, it will be such a shame to bump it. Does it fill up with water when it rains or do you have a cover as well?


----------



## BentMikey (3 Feb 2009)

carolhague said:


> *waves back*
> 
> Hopefully that means they've lasted well



Very well thanks, many miles done in the last year and a bit. I only don't need more now because I have a new bike with new tyres, LOL!


----------



## carolhague (4 Feb 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Very well thanks, many miles done in the last year and a bit. I only don't need more now because I have a new bike with new tyres, LOL!



"Well dear, I have to buy a new bike because the tyres on this one are worn out..." 

A cunning plan! 

Carol


----------



## byegad (4 Feb 2009)

BentMikey, genius and philosopher! I bow down to your most valid reason to fulfill the n+1 equation at regular intervals.

Logs out to speak to the Civil Power re tyres and new recumbent trike......................


----------



## wafflycat (11 Feb 2009)

Got three adults and an ICE T in an A-class Merc. It was a bit of a squeeze.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Feb 2009)

Eh up, Waffles is claiming to be an adult...


----------



## wafflycat (12 Feb 2009)

Wotchit you...


----------



## byegad (13 Feb 2009)

Just found out a Kettwiesel will roll into the back of a Toyota Auris with no bother. (Back seats down of course)


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Feb 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Wotchit you...



Excellent and "adult" response!


----------



## PaulM (20 Feb 2009)

*Roll the trike up the hatchback*

I put one bar of a roof rack on the front of my Fiat Punto and then pick up the Catrike Speed, put the front wheels on the rear window and roll it up onto the roof. Then I raise the hatch to hold it place whilst I move round to the front of the car to tie the trike wheels to the rack bar. I secure the rear wheel with a flat "rope" to the grab handles inside the car. 

This also works for an ICE T but wouldn't work for a longer trike which wouldn't fit on the Punto's roof.


----------



## byegad (20 Feb 2009)

On Wednesday I found the Auris holds my QNT without folding the rear suspension. Just put the back seats down and with the front passenger seat slid forward with its back as far upright as it will go (it's a 5 door, the three would allow you to tip the whole seat forward to make even more room). You simply roll the rear wheel into the far left corner, swing the left wheel of the trike as far to the right as you can and close the hatch.


----------



## Night Train (20 Feb 2009)

How about an extended version of a Witter ZX88 cycle carrier supporting the front axle of a trike to it hangs vertically on the back of the car?

I did try this with my KMX but it drags the back wheel on the ground so I think extending the carrier on a longer pole would lift the trike higher.


----------



## xpc316e (3 Mar 2009)

Last week I had three DFs on conventional roof bars and my tadpole trike on the rear door of my Merc E320 Estate. I used a Halfords cycle carrier and set it up so that the arm, which normally pokes through underneath the top tubes of DFs, was high in the air and almost horizontal to the ground. I lifted up the trike and laid the front axle tube on the arm. The rear wheel rested on the bottom bar of the carrier and the boom stuck up high in the air above the car roof. The trike was secured with a couple of velcro straps and we travelled without mishap.


----------

